
Google Glass is apparently back from the dead, starts getting software updates - artsandsci
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/06/google-glass-is-apparently-back-from-the-dead-starts-getting-software-updates/
======
ocdtrekkie
I suspect this is the sort of thing where someone at Google is still using
theirs, has access to the code via the monorepo, decided to do some updates
(maybe over a while) to fix issues they were having, and then decided to get
the bureaucracy taken care of to push it out to everyone.

I don't think there's much (any?) chance of this being a sudden renewed
interest in Google supporting the device.

------
tetraodonpuffer
I find this use case interesting (linked from the comments in the ars article)

[https://www.augmedix.com/](https://www.augmedix.com/)

having the doctor wear google glass while a "remote scribe" takes notes for
the doctor to sign off on later.

------
zghst
AR is coming back in a big way, maybe not through the glasses at first,
Google’s miscalculation was not seeing the phone as the starting point in this
technical evolution. As soon as the phone platform gets good enough, its time
to jump to apparel.

This company -> [http://aipoly.com](http://aipoly.com) <\- is really onto a
great use case for AR products, although I think their product could use a lot
more work to be more applicable.

------
segmondy
Anyone know where I can get one for a reasonable amount?

------
maruhan2
Why did they stop Google Glass in the first place??

